# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  ζητειται τεχνικος με pcr κατω των 72 ωρων για ενα ταξιδακι Γερμανια

## nick1974

οτι λεει ο τιτλος. Η δουλεια ειναι ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ ΕΥΚΟΛΗ (ενα fire alarm σε ενα πλοιαρακι στο κιελο) και ακομα κι αν υπαρχει οποιοδηποτε θεμα θα ειμαστε και σε video-επαφη οποτε οποιαδηποτε γνωση εκτος απ το να μπορει να παρει μια χαζομετρηση ειναι περιτη. Το μοπνο ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟ ειναι pcr κατω των 72 ωρων για πτηση αυριο το πρωι στις 08:20  η στις 15:30 (οποια προλαβουμε)... οπως καταλαβαινεται το δικο μου εληξε χθες και δε μπορω να πεταξω...

----------

